# PCA performance



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a fabulous time at PCA with my dogs! It's awesome to be surrounded by poodles!
Cheers (UCD Cantope Triple Threat CGN CDX RE) was a wonderful girl, and she won the Rally Novice B class with a perfect score (out of 28 dogs), got fourth in Obedience Novice B (out of 18 dogs), and won the Wildcard Novice class. Troy (Can Ch Bibelot Tolka VIP of Vibrant CGC), passed his Canine Good Citizen test and showed very well at the silver match.
What a fantastic show PCA is!! I love that it showcases poodles as beautiful dogs that are able to work in many different venues.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Vibrant!!! How awesome is that. Even more titles for Thinker's kids and grandkids......1 mom would be very proud of you and the kids.

I am thinking we might go next year. Is it worth the trip for spectators.? Maybe one day we'll have our new Quincy there!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I am thinking we might go next year. Is it worth the trip for spectators.? Maybe one day we'll have our new Quincy there![/QUOTE]
Absolutely, it is worth going as a spectator!
Why not plan on entering your reds/apricots in the match on Monday?
I also took advantage of the health testing they offered....in 2007 I had Seiko tested for ASD, and this year I had Troy CERF'd.
It's an amazing show. Everywhere you look there's poodles!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> I am thinking we might go next year. Is it worth the trip for spectators.? Maybe one day we'll have our new Quincy there!


Absolutely, it is worth going as a spectator!
Why not plan on entering your reds/apricots in the match on Monday?
I also took advantage of the health testing they offered....in 2007 I had Seiko tested for ASD, and this year I had Troy CERF'd.
It's an amazing show. Everywhere you look there's poodles!! [/QUOTE]

Laurie Campbell said it just gives you goosebumps to see so many specials in one place! We'll see. I have a gorgeous black boy coming from Iceland, and he may be shown. I am glad you had a good time!!! Are the tests a lot cheaper at the show?


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations Vibrant ! It was great to see you there! PCA is always such a fabulous time! I recommend it to anyone who loves Poodles!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going for sure next year. I think I would prefer that show to Westminster anyday. All I ever really go to watch are the poodles. Oh I also love watching the Chinese Crested's do their little pony-prancing around the ring too.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. I am pretty proud of my girl. I've been spoilt by how easy she is to train.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

How long have you have your Open title? I thought that once you had a CDX you could not show in Novice.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice !!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

cbrand said:


> How long have you have your Open title? I thought that once you had a CDX you could not show in Novice.


Cheers has had her Canadian CDX and RE for a year now. We're working on Utility in Canada. AKC doesn't recognize CKC titles, so we have to start at the beginning again in the US.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Cheers has had her Canadian CDX and RE for a year now. We're working on Utility in Canada. AKC doesn't recognize CKC titles, so we have to start at the beginning again in the US.


Interesting. Are the exercises the same? Sabrina and I have shown in Utiltiy (no legs) but I've put it on hold for now. What is your best Utility exercise? For us it is articles. Our worst.... Go Outs or Signals.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Interesting. Are the exercises the same? Sabrina and I have shown in Utiltiy (no legs) but I've put it on hold for now. What is your best Utility exercise? For us it is articles. Our worst.... Go Outs or Signals.



The only difference in Novice is that in CKC the stand for exam is on leash.
I haven't trialed in Open or Utility in the US, but I do believe there are some differences in Utility. I'll have to look it up.
In our first Utility trial, we were working on a 193 and Cheers missed her last go out...she decided to go and touch the jump with her nose instead. Most likely it was something to do with the way I gave the command. Oh well!! I was pretty pleased with the run otherwise. Yes, I would agree that go outs are giving us the biggest challenge...strange, isn't it, as it really doesn't look like a difficult exercise to teach a dog. We started with a target on the wall, then faded it. But she still forgets at times and comes up short. How have you trained go outs? Her moving stands are beautiful and she's pretty reliable with articles but would prefer if it wasn't metal!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! You had a very profitable PCA. Do you know where I could find the Silver Match results? Also, interested in the Silver Poodle Club but don't think they have a website.


----------

